

Ask HN: I need a G+ invite - monological

Can someone please send me an invite! My username at gmail.com.
======
cpr
I guess as long as everyone's asking...

cpryland@gmail.com

Thanks if anyone's got more left.

------
dddd1
I would be very happy if somebody can send me one too. :) david dot levlista
at gmail dot com

~~~
XyC0
Invite sent :)

~~~
dddd1
Im so happy now :) Thank you!

------
TyTech1337
If someone would be generous enough to send one my way ;-)

My username@gmail.com

~~~
adolfojp
Check your email.

------
XyC0
Is it possible to get one to? If so send one to xycoster at gmail dot com :)

~~~
XyC0
Thank you! HN is the best :)

------
myg204
Oh, would love one too :) username at gmail dot com. Thanks!

~~~
adolfojp
Done. You owe me a riddle.

------
ryutin
Me too, please!

My username@gmail.com

~~~
XyC0
invite sent :)

------
bond
Can someone send me one too? Thanks.

~~~
robflynn
To which address? I couldn't find one in your profile.

~~~
bond
Strange, my email is there: jpcxcf at gmail com

~~~
robflynn
Sent, Enjoy.

The "Email" field of the profiles here is private. If you want your address
listed publicly you'll need to put it in the "about" section. That tripped me
up for a while too.

------
austinbirch
I'd quite like one too, thanks.

~~~
XyC0
sent a invite :)

------
mian2zi3
Me too! Email in my profile.

~~~
mian2zi3
Wow, that was quick! HN rocks! Thanks KM!

------
zvee222
can someone send me one please? zeshan.velani@gmail.com

------
monological
Thanks everyone!

------
balbaugh
balbaugh@gmail

Please and thank you.

------
jacksondeane
Done and done

------
nosrak113
got u

------
lclaude01
one over here please... lgrenon at gmail

~~~
adolfojp
Done! You own me a joke.

